# What is up with regular site server failures?



## Relaxed (May 31, 2009)

Mgmt. Having been a part of this web site now for a while I have seen more server/web site unavailable more then any place I visit on the web? What is up? This is too consistent most often in the middle of the night....


----------



## NoSaint (May 31, 2009)

Relaxed said:


> Mgmt. Having been a part of this web site now for a while I have seen more server/web site unavailable more then any place I visit on the web? What is up? This is too consistent most often in the middle of the night....


Plus its slower than dirt a lot of the time when I can manage to log on. Its been the worst the last few weeks. At least for me


----------



## hicksy (May 31, 2009)

Im with ya fellas.

Think the web page has been overwated and is stunted now


----------



## DownOnWax (May 31, 2009)

Word around the camp fire is that they were getting donations for new and improved server.

Not a word since....


----------



## Relaxed (May 31, 2009)

yep, maybe overwatered or nut burn


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 31, 2009)

Nut Burn: The reason you should wear pants when grilling.


Relaxed said:


> yep, maybe overwatered or nut burn


----------



## hicksy (May 31, 2009)

lol thats the reason i dont wear shorts :S hehe


----------



## bigDAWG (May 31, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Nut Burn: The reason you should wear pants when grilling.


 
lol. 

I have definately noticed the same. More than any site I've been on in my life. It is probably just overloaded with a shit load of people viewing the site


----------



## DownOnWax (May 31, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Nut Burn: The reason you should wear pants when grilling.


I used to help a pal of mine do roofing for extra $$$.

One time I helped him, we were doing a copper roof on the Beach in La Jolla, CA. Well, one of the helper kids was wearing baggy shorts and walking on the copper all day.

Long story short, the kid burnt his nuts from the reflection . Poor guy had really bad sunburn from it, out for like a week!!!

Now that's *Nut Burn*!


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 31, 2009)

Ohhhhhh...when they started peeling, bet it looked like his Snake was shedding its skin...LMAO...


DownOnWax said:


> I used to help a pal of mine do roofing for extra $$$.
> 
> One time I helped him, we were doing a copper roof on the Beach in La Jolla, CA. Well, one of the helper kids was wearing baggy shorts and walking on the copper all day.
> 
> ...


----------



## DownOnWax (May 31, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Ohhhhhh...when they started peeling, bet it looked like his Snake was shedding its skin...LMAO...


hahahaha

That is a terrible thought for any guy in history! 

Gross!


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 31, 2009)

Well, trust a stoned woman t think of it,lol.


DownOnWax said:


> hahahaha
> 
> That is a terrible thought for any guy in history!
> 
> Gross!


----------



## DownOnWax (May 31, 2009)

True, oh so true


----------



## Relaxed (May 31, 2009)

For a sidetrack to the thread that's funny....worse then chiggers on your nuts....oh my as a kid a buddy's swelled 3 times the size because he couldn't stop itching them....must have had a 100 all over his crotch he said. If you haven't experienced it be thankful...


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 31, 2009)

First time I ever got a yeast infection, I literally wanted to drag my cootch across the floor like a dog.


Relaxed said:


> For a sidetrack to the thread that's funny....worse then chiggers on your nuts....oh my as a kid a buddy's swelled 3 times the size because he couldn't stop itching them....must have had a 100 all over his crotch he said. If you haven't experienced it be thankful...


----------



## Relaxed (Jun 1, 2009)

well that's an ender right there....


----------



## lmn8r (Jun 1, 2009)

Whoever the admin is hes a noob, thats why it's so unreliable. There are hundreds of heavily populated vbulliten forums out there that run fine on a single dedicated server.

With the traffic it gets according to alexa/google trends it should make _more_ then enough in ad revenue to cover costs for a colocation & hardware.

I guess when you get a bunch of dumb stoners running the show what do you expect...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 1, 2009)

OUch!!....


----------



## tone702 (Jun 1, 2009)

Ive noticed the same thing... sometimes wont even be online for 1 day or 2?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 1, 2009)

Wow.Don't you smoke?


lmn8r said:


> Whoever the admin is hes a noob, thats why it's so unreliable. There are hundreds of heavily populated vbulliten forums out there that run fine on a single dedicated server.
> 
> With the traffic it gets according to alexa/google trends it should make _more_ then enough in ad revenue to cover costs for a colocation & hardware.
> 
> I guess when you get a bunch of dumb stoners running the show what do you expect...


----------



## HitTheBong816 (Jun 1, 2009)

lmn8r said:


> Whoever the admin is hes a noob, thats why it's so unreliable. There are hundreds of heavily populated vbulliten forums out there that run fine on a single dedicated server.
> 
> With the traffic it gets according to alexa/google trends it should make _more_ then enough in ad revenue to cover costs for a colocation & hardware.
> 
> I guess when you get a bunch of dumb stoners running the show what do you expect...


yeah are you not a "dumb stoner" like EVERYONE here???


----------



## Mysticlown150 (Jun 1, 2009)

Ima dumb fuckin stoner yall, somebody help me learn 2 read and write yall huck huck huck. Anyway calling the admins dumb ass stoners when your on a site for stoners. thats like a crack head saying to another crack head,"man you fuckin your life up dog".


----------



## brick20 (Jun 1, 2009)

Relaxed said:


> Mgmt. Having been a part of this web site now for a while I have seen more server/web site unavailable more then any place I visit on the web? What is up? This is too consistent most often in the middle of the night....


mainly from 2am-2:30am the site has problems.

but rember that this is a free site that offers priceless infomation.

to help RIU you can donte like 10 dollars or so and get others to follow that way they can get new/better servers


----------



## vh13 (Jun 1, 2009)

I've found very few PHP powered open source scripts work well out of the box. Nearly all need considerable hardening to handle any kind of significant traffic.

I wouldn't be surprised at all if the site needs a skilled programmer to optimize the database and script code more then it needs a hardware upgrade. An investment in hardware is just throwing money at a long-term problem.


----------



## brick20 (Jun 1, 2009)

Relaxed said:


> yep, maybe overwatered or nut burn


lol, overwatering sites causes hermies,sites need little to no water during posting.





I mean if a post falls in a forum and there's no one there to read it was it really submitted???


----------



## DownOnWax (Jun 1, 2009)

Why do some of you bitch about the site lagging?

It's free and you act like they owe you something...

other peoples dumb ass kids man!


----------



## Relaxed (Jun 1, 2009)

I started this thread as a communication to mgmt. if they were not completely aware of the extent of the issue. Nothing really more. As for a free site I am greatfull as many are. As for donating to the site I understand the request. I also know enough about traffic that as popular as this site is and many merchant vendors would love to have ad traffic like this to push their products etc. Most web sites these days are a profitable web site if managed and promoted correctly with the following this site enjoys. Nothing negative to mgmt. here but with the site success in traffic there should be an internal site mgmt for issues of late as well as a sales/marketing department selling this site to vendors. Paper hard copy news papers and magazines are going out of business everyday while sites like this great one should be profitable and have vendors very interested if sold and positioned correctly to them. Then again I don't know mgmt. but if they are bandading the site and still in the hippy stoner ways of developing this site that is ok but should not be the case with the current success.


----------



## can.i.buz (Jun 1, 2009)

Advertisers? Are you listening?????? We're here and we spend money on our "hobby". Spend some cash and help get this site lightning fast please!


----------



## Relaxed (Jun 1, 2009)

exactly. members here put their money into this hobby. It would be very interesting to see a poll of beginners who start with a couple cfls and graduate to full fledge hps and all the other $$$ included in the hobby. Much more $$$ then I expected but then again it more then pays for itself. There appears to be only one really truely word of mouth vendor that is successfull. This site is in a position to be very successfull. Where are advs. like Normal, high times, Lumatek, wholesale vendors etc. etc. All those companys need banners here. Think I need to consider going into business but then again all I want is to be left alone with some of my own sweet smoke and no attention from you know who. If it were legal id consider a new bus. venture....


----------



## brick20 (Jun 2, 2009)

DownOnWax said:


> Why do some of you bitch about the site lagging?
> 
> It's free and you act like they owe you something...
> 
> other peoples dumb ass kids man!


for real they should charge for this.............

PASS A MAN A JOINT AND HE'LL BE HIGH FOR A WHILE, SHOW HIM HOW TO GROW AND HE'LL GET YOU HIGH FOR LIFE!!!


----------



## brick20 (Jun 2, 2009)

relaxed said:


> exactly. Members here put their money into this hobby. It would be very interesting to see a poll of beginners who start with a couple cfls and graduate to full fledge hps and all the other $$$ included in the hobby. Much more $$$ then i expected but then again it more then pays for itself. There appears to be only one really truely word of mouth vendor that is successfull. This site is in a position to be very successfull. Where are advs. Like normal, high times, lumatek, wholesale vendors etc. Etc. All those companys need banners here. Think i need to consider going into business but then again all i want is to be left alone with some of my own sweet smoke and no attention from you know who. If it were legal id consider a new bus. Venture....


well said, amen


----------



## DaBull (Jun 2, 2009)

The site is a little slow, but yet we're here, aren't we?


----------



## potroastV2 (Jun 2, 2009)

Hey Guys,

I know its having problems just try to bear with me here, trying to get new servers but the stuff we need is expensive.

RIU


----------



## brick20 (Jun 3, 2009)

rollitup said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I know its having problems just try to bear with me here, trying to get new servers but the stuff we need is expensive.
> 
> RIU


THE MASTER STEPS IN................x


----------

